# hygrophila pinnatifida



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been looking at this plant. Does it require high lighting and co2 injections? Or can it be grown low tech?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I wasn't successful at growing that plant with low light and no CO2. I may try it again some day with Excel and a little more light than I tried before.


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

I found it requires at least medium light, and CO2 to do it's best. Once established in those conditions. It's a monster!!


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> I wasn't successful at growing that plant with low light and no CO2. I may try it again some day with Excel and a little more light than I tried before.


I grow this in medium light with 2.5ml/10g EXCEL with modified EI + a little extra K. I find it develops K deficiencies faster than most Hygrophila sp. But, even then the bottom is bare stemmed like the picture. I just top it and replant. I also haven't had a leaf drop roots. The bottom rooted pieces even without leaves will pop two new growth tips though!


----------



## evan.m (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine is glued to a rock half the distance to the lights. It's doing great and has runners

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

evan.m said:


> Mine is glued to a rock half the distance to the lights. It's doing great and has runners
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've been meaning/wanting to do this with mine.. I may try this the next time I trim them..


----------

